# MORE THAN Dog Insurance - Excess £70 + 10%?



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

I'm confused with the excess  . It says '*£70 + 10% of the rest of the cost of the veterinary treatment*'. I was wondering if someone could help my understand this correctly.

For example, if I took my dog to a vet appointment because he was poorly and he was then diangosed with an ongoing condition and he would have to be seen by the vet once a month - For my first appointment I would claim for the consultation fee plus any care/medication prescribed at that appointment and pay £70 excess and 10% of the cost of the treatment that day. But what happens for the next '12 appointments' that year for example? I would obviously get more medication at each appointment to continue the treatment, so I would claim on my insurance for that but would I be paying the £70 + 10% excess each month/time I go back to my vet for this specific condition? or is it just for the initial appointment? (if it's for the same condition).

I have been getting quotes online to insure my pup and so far tried Argos, Tesco, Sainsburys, Asda, Petplan, John Lewis, Pets At Home, Animal Friends and just now More Than. Out of all these, MORE TH>N are the cheapest for the cover I would like (not exactly what I want, I didn't really want cover for death by illness or injury but they don't give an option not to select this on the quote page) at £14.95 per month rather than £23+ with the others.

I hope I have made sense and realise it's a silly question.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

you only pay the £70 once on that illness, then it's 10% of the rest of the bill through out the year for that illness, if its an ongoing illness and you have lifetime cover.. When the policy renews after 12 month you then pay the £70 again and 10% etc 

juliex


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

There is another offer for slightly more money i think? That covers you for life if your pet has an ongoing illness but im not sure on this.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

This should be described in your contract. Is this with the Kennel Club insurance because they do the same deal and I thought they were very expensive so I went elsewhere. Paying every month £40 minimum and then the dog is hit by a car, the op costs lets say 5k, you end up paying 600 on top of nearly 500 a year. I just thought that wasn't a good deal at all.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> you only pay the £70 once on that illness, then it's 10% of the rest of the bill through out the year for that illness, if its an ongoing illness and you have lifetime cover.. When the policy renews after 12 month you then pay the £70 again and 10% etc
> 
> juliex


Brilliant  thank you!



Howldaloom said:


> There is another offer for slightly more money i think? That covers you for life if your pet has an ongoing illness but im not sure on this.


Yes that's the one I was thinking of going with, it costs a little more per month but like you say it's life time cover.



Sammy123 said:


> This should be described in your contract. Is this with the Kennel Club insurance because they do the same deal and I thought they were very expensive so I went elsewhere. Paying every month £40 minimum and then the dog is hit by a car, the op costs lets say 5k, you end up paying 600 on top of nearly 500 a year. I just thought that wasn't a good deal at all.


I haven't taken out insurance yet, just currently getting quotes to find the best deal. At £14.95 per month I thought it was a pretty good deal, because all of the other insurers I have got a quote with wanted at least £23 per month. Although I see what you are saying about paying 10% towards a 5k op for example, it could work out expensive... Hmm, maybe I need to think about this one before I go ahead and look some more at policies that just charge an excess without a percentage on top also, even if it is a few quid extra per month.

There's just so many to choose from. I can never get what I want either, one will cover a certain thing but only has £3000 or £4000 per illness and another wont cover something I want but allows £7000 per illness. Argh, nightmare! Some don't even let you 'personalise' it and others will. I wish more would let you pick specific extras/options.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel your pain! I'm currently researching insurance for my puppy too and it's proving quite the headache 

I too am struggling to find an insurer that will give me exactly what I want...... which is a lower excess and lifetime cover even if that means higher monthly payments, which I'm happy to pay. But the only one I found with a small excess (£30.00 I think) only did 12 month cover and all the others with lifetime cover have a large excess!

Aaaaarrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

You do need to firstly decide what it is that you actually want. You also need to look at how reliable the insurer is as some can be quite painful once you start claiming your money back. Once your pet gets ill and if you decide to change the company for whatever reason, no one will insure you for previous conditions, so do think it trhough and be careful that it is tailored to your needs.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> I feel your pain! I'm currently researching insurance for my puppy too and it's proving quite the headache
> 
> I too am struggling to find an insurer that will give me exactly what I want...... which is a lower excess and lifetime cover even if that means higher monthly payments, which I'm happy to pay. But the only one I found with a small excess (£30.00 I think) only did 12 month cover and all the others with lifetime cover have a large excess!
> 
> Aaaaarrrgggghhhhh!


It really is a headache isn't it hmy:. I've lost count how many quote forms I have filled out! my email is full of them .

I'm not too fussed about being covered for death by illness/injury, but a lot require purchase price and then include this in the policy, which of course shoots the price right up. Some insurers allow you to select this as an extra, shame more don't do the same. Either way I definitely want lifetime cover... I didn't even realise about this until reading on this forum and previously would have just gone ahead with the cheaper 12 month cover.



Sammy123 said:


> You do need to firstly decide what it is that you actually want. You also need to look at how reliable the insurer is as some can be quite painful once you start claiming your money back. Once your pet gets ill and if you decide to change the company for whatever reason, no one will insure you for previous conditions, so do think it trhough and be careful that it is tailored to your needs.


Good advice, thank you Sammy123. I have read quite a few good reviews about Petplan being the best, but their prices are higher... maybe it's a case of you get what you pay for. Definitely need to do our research before going ahead with anything.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

MeowPurr said:


> It really is a headache isn't it hmy:. I've lost count how many quote forms I have filled out! my email is full of them .
> 
> I'm not too fussed about being covered for death by illness/injury, but a lot require purchase price and then include this in the policy, which of course shoots the price right up. Some insurers allow you to select this as an extra, shame more don't do the same. Either way I definitely want lifetime cover... I didn't even realise about this until reading on this forum and previously would have just gone ahead with the cheaper 12 month cover.
> 
> Good advice, thank you Sammy123. I have read quite a few good reviews about Petplan being the best, but their prices are higher... maybe it's a case of you get what you pay for. Definitely need to do our research before going ahead with anything.


Snap re: the cover for death through illness/accident, plus other additional 'extras' I wouldn't be interested in like boarding kennel cost covered if I was in hospital and vets bills covered abroad 

I see your "inbox full of emails" and raise you "now getting them on the phone wanting to know if I'm taking the cover"  Yes, you Sainsburys..... that will be a NO, you don't have what I want and you're VERY expensive 

Have you tried the Co-Op? They're one of the best I've found so far..... lifetime cover <tick>, but the excess is £85.00 which is more than I want..... however the quote was almost £10.00 a month cheaper than most of the others......


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am with Sainsbury's and I pay £33.36/month and Bella is covered for up to £7,500 per injury/illness. Excess is £75. Sainsbury's aproach is different, it isn't life long and it isn't yearly it is ongoing..They will pay for each condition untill the fund for that condition runs out...

Example: She gets hit by a car, up to £7,500
At the same time she gets diabetes, ongoing treatment will be payed for with a new up to £7,500 all the way, until the money runs out. This can last for years and years. 
At the same time or within the same year she is diagnosed with cancer, again payed for from a separate fund up to £7,500
And so on and on... 

This is the best cover for us. 

What is included: EVERYTHING


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Coffee said:


> plus other additional 'extras' I wouldn't be interested in like boarding kennel cost covered if I was in hospital and vets bills covered abroad


Oh yes these too! I wouldn't be interested in these either. But I do find that the ones that include cover for death puts the price up by a good £10-£15 per month.



Coffee said:


> I see your "inbox full of emails" and raise you "now getting them on the phone wanting to know if I'm taking the cover"  Yes, you Sainsburys..... that will be a NO, you don't have what I want and you're VERY expensive


Lol why not be honest I would too . I have a home phone and supply them with that number because I never use it and it's always on silent. But I remember when I used to live in my old house the many phone calls after giving them my number was annoying.



Coffee said:


> Have you tried the Co-Op? They're one of the best I've found so far..... lifetime cover <tick>, but the excess is £85.00 which is more than I want..... however the quote was almost £10.00 a month cheaper than most of the others......


I never even thought of them, but I will give them a try now to see what price they come up with, thanks Coffee.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Sammy123 said:


> I am with Sainsbury's and I pay £33.36/month and Bella is covered for up to £7,500 per injury/illness. Sainsbury's aproach is different, it isn't life long and it isn't yearly it is ongoing..They will pay for each condition untill the fund for that condition runs out...


This is exactly what the More Than one would be :thumbup:. The claim isn't restricted to just 12 months, it's lifetime but only upto £7000 per condition. I have only found one policy that goes upto £12000 but I forget who it was now.

I am so glad I found out about lifetime insurance cover because if my dog was ever to suffer from an ongoing illness he wouldn't be covered after the first year with the other policies I was looking at :thumbdown: (I'm a novice to all this ).


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> you only pay the £70 once on that illness, then it's 10% of the rest of the bill through out the year for that illness, if its an ongoing illness and you have lifetime cover.. When the policy renews after 12 month you then pay the £70 again and 10% etc
> 
> juliex


May differ with different insurers but for my previous dog it was similar terms - £50 + 10%, he was on medication for life which cost more or less £2000 a year. Only allowed to prescribe 6 months at a time & I had to pay the £50 + 10% every time, even though it was a continuation of the same condition.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

MeowPurr said:


> This is exactly what the More Than one would be :thumbup:. The claim isn't restricted to just 12 months, it's lifetime but only upto £7000 per condition. I have only found one policy that goes upto £12000 but I forget who it was now.
> 
> I am so glad I found out about lifetime insurance cover because if my dog was ever to suffer from an ongoing illness he wouldn't be covered after the first year with the other policies I was looking at :thumbdown: (I'm a novice to all this ).


Posted previously but watch the limit per condition, sounds a lot but it soon goes. On previousl policy I had the limit was £10,000, in 17 months to diagnose what was wrong/get the medication right had spent over £4,500. Tablets were then £2000 a year, my dog was only 2 and needed to be on them for life so would have used the limit in a few years time. Sadly he died last year, if he hadn't would have had to find the money from somewhere.

The policy I have now has a £7,500 limit per condition per year, as long as I renew then each year the limit for the same condition goes back up to £7,500


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Just did a quote for the Co-op and for the Select Plus cover I've been quoted £15.03 per month including death by injury/illness etc and £13.94 without that option 

It looks a good deal to me, although the vet fees are £5000 and I would like at least £7000 but seems I might not be able to get everything I want .



DoodlesRule said:


> May differ with different insurers but for my previous dog it was similar terms - £50 + 10%, he was on medication for life which cost more or less £2000 a year. Only allowed to prescribe 6 months at a time & I had to pay the £50 + 10% every time, even though it was a continuation of the same condition.


Oh right, thanks for mentioning this. I think the best thing for me to do if I like the look of a policy/insurer to read through the online documents and even possibly give them a ring to make sure.

I'll continue with my search... hopefully I wont have gone crazy by the end of it. I did try comparethemarket.com and it was too confusing with not enough info for each quote.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

In my case, you pay £75 excess per condition, meaning that if it lasts for 3 years, you only paid £75 once.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

I am posting at the same time as everyone else, sorry.



DoodlesRule said:


> Posted previously but watch the limit per condition, sounds a lot but it soon goes. On previousl policy I had the limit was £10,000, in 17 months to diagnose what was wrong/get the medication right had spent over £4,500. Tablets were then £2000 a year, my dog was only 2 and needed to be on them for life so would have used the limit in a few years time. Sadly he died last year, if he hadn't would have had to find the money from somewhere.
> 
> The policy I have now has a £7,500 limit per condition per year, as long as I renew then each year the limit for the same condition goes back up to £7,500


Thank you DoodlesRule you have made another good point. So this is another thing I'm going to have to make sure of. The Co-op say £5000 per year, and under the more info it says:


> Our Select plan has a Covered for Life guarantee. This means that - on the basis that the policy is renewed each year without any break in the cover - *we continue to pay for treatment of ongoing illnesses or injuries, up to the maximum benefit per year, without restricting the length of time you can claim*. Excess for Classic £75. Excess for Select £85.


So looks good to me, so far.



Sammy123 said:


> In my case, you pay £75 excess per condition, meaning that if it lasts for 3 years, you only paid £75 once.


Lots of policy terms and conditions reading for me I think hehe.

Thank you everyone for your replies, it is very much appreciated!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

It's so hard isn't it? I'm getting a headache now and feel like my head's going to explode with it all


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Just had a look at my cover, its with Homebase & costs £20.68 a month. £7500 limit per condition each year, excess is £75 per year (£100 per incident for third party liability claims or accidental damage to third party property) & includes all sorts of extras such as holiday cancellation /advertising & reward if lost or stollen etc. 

I think may be cheaper for me because Dougie is a cross breed but its worth a look to see if it suits you, depends if the extras are important to you or not. To be honest my main concern was the limit per condition because of my previous experience


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Possibly this can give you some indication. 

Pet Insurance Reviews | Best UK Pet Insurance Ratings



DoodlesRule said:


> Just had a look at my cover, its with Homebase & costs £20.68 a month. £7500 limit per condition each year, excess is £75 per year (£100 per incident for third party liability claims or accidental damage to third party property) & includes all sorts of extras such as holiday cancellation /advertising & reward if lost or stollen etc.
> 
> I think may be cheaper for me because Dougie is a cross breed but its worth a look to see if it suits you, depends if the extras are important to you or not. To be honest my main concern was the limit per condition because of my previous experience


There are some really bad reviews on HomeBase pet insurance.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MeowPurr said:


> I'm confused with the excess  . It says '*£70 + 10% of the rest of the cost of the veterinary treatment*'. I was wondering if someone could help my understand this correctly.
> 
> For example, if I took my dog to a vet appointment because he was poorly and he was then diangosed with an ongoing condition and he would have to be seen by the vet once a month - For my first appointment I would claim for the consultation fee plus any care/medication prescribed at that appointment and pay £70 excess and 10% of the cost of the treatment that day. But what happens for the next '12 appointments' that year for example? I would obviously get more medication at each appointment to continue the treatment, so I would claim on my insurance for that but would I be paying the £70 + 10% excess each month/time I go back to my vet for this specific condition? or is it just for the initial appointment? (if it's for the same condition).
> 
> ...


I used to be with More Than and the additional cost was added year before last I think it wasnt on there when I took the policy out for Kobi when he was an 11 week old pup. Unless they have changed the excess rule too, you only did have to pay the excess once, or Once every new policy year, but the 10% you have to pay each and every claim. But you will have to double check it is still excess only once or once every new premium year as I havent been with them in awhile.

Also their policies were not true life time either, it used to be an amount per condition with no time limit but once that amount was used they wouldnt pay out any more. They also tended to lump conditions together by type too rather then each individual condition. If I remember rightly after I had been with them a while I think the terms and conditions changed too that anything the dog had more than one of it counted as one. IE 7000 per condition. 2 hips counted as one so if your dog needed two hip ops which can be 6/7000 for one, then you might not be covered on the other.

The decider why I changed though after 3 going on 4 years was not only the change in terms and conditions including the 10% of each claim, The premium suddenly jumped from £39.00 a month to £70.40 a rise of 30.00 per month in one
go.Even though when I took out the policy it said claims didnt effect premiums.

One thing I would say though, the services is efficient and they do pay out.
It has been awhile since I was with them as I said so things culd have changed again since, but from what I can remember thats what it was when I was with them.

As I


----------

